# LOTR Species and MBTI Types Comparison?



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Just a for fun thread. Which LOTR species do you think can be compared to which MBTI type?

Like for example which type for the hobbits, the orcs, humanity of middle earth, elves, maiar(gandalf is one) or the dwarves?

Expecting an interesting and fun discussion here. Though this could be tricky cause some like the maiar for example are so subjective in Tolkien's world. Gandalf and the Balrog(Durin's Bane) are both Maiars for example.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm just afraid this could be seen as typist and provoke anger/outrage. For this thread for example would ISTP be closest to the dwarves since the dwarves are known for being excellent mechanics/metalworkers and miners?

Not sure if this thread could be seen as typist or not?

Compare each type to the traits and culture of each species.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

Maiars are all different, dwarwes would probably be ISTPs and Hobbits especially Frodo would be INFPs (before the ring takes over him, ofc)


----------



## jcatenaci (Mar 28, 2014)

Alpha_Orionis said:


> Maiars are all different, dwarwes would probably be ISTPs and Hobbits especially Frodo would be INFPs (before the ring takes over him, ofc)


Eh, I don't know about hobbits being INFP. Frodo is, but Tolkien describes the hobbits as being creatures of habit, mild mannered, and distrustful of both no good outsiders and foolish new ideas. Totally not NF there, lol! I'm thinking you've got a nice mix of ISTJ and ISFJ in hobbitton with the occasional SP or NF coming along to mess up all that perfectly good contentment.


----------



## jcatenaci (Mar 28, 2014)

Dawn of the Light said:


> Just a for fun thread. Which LOTR species do you think can be compared to which MBTI type?
> 
> Like for example which type for the hobbits, the orcs, humanity of middle earth, elves, maiar(gandalf is one) or the dwarves?
> 
> Expecting an interesting and fun discussion here. Though this could be tricky cause some like the maiar for example are so subjective in Tolkien's world. Gandalf and the Balrog(Durin's Bane) are both Maiars for example.


Well, I'd probably say the Elves at the time of The Hobbit, which are often lovers of poetry, good food and wine, and doing lots of good in middle earth are probably ESFP. A lot of Se users amongst the average elf, though there are some occasional NF's like Galadrial, Elrond, and Arwen. Most are probably ESFP, though.

Men in middle earth are such flawed anti-heroes, and it would make them hard to type. Perhaps a number of them are STJ types with a heavy emphasis on upholding tradition and working towards the betterment of their individual kingdoms. Not a lot of NT's or NF's amongst men, but a surprising amount of Si. I guess it makes sense, men depend more on holding tradition in a high esteem in order to survive as a civilization due to their short lives. Elves are immortal, so they may be more likely to become sensation seeking since tradition isn't as valuable when you, yourself, were present at all or most of these historical events.


----------



## jcatenaci (Mar 28, 2014)

Dawn of the Light said:


> Just a for fun thread. Which LOTR species do you think can be compared to which MBTI type?
> 
> Like for example which type for the hobbits, the orcs, humanity of middle earth, elves, maiar(gandalf is one) or the dwarves?
> 
> Expecting an interesting and fun discussion here. Though this could be tricky cause some like the maiar for example are so subjective in Tolkien's world. Gandalf and the Balrog(Durin's Bane) are both Maiars for example.


Well, I'd probably say the Elves at the time of The Hobbit, which are often lovers of poetry, good food and wine, and doing lots of good in middle earth are probably ESFP. A lot of Se users amongst the average elf, though there are some occasional NF's like Galadrial, Elrond, and Arwen. Most are probably ESFP, though.

Men in middle earth are such flawed anti-heroes, and it would make them hard to type. Perhaps a number of them are STJ types with a heavy emphasis on upholding tradition and working towards the betterment of their individual kingdoms. Not a lot of NT's or NF's amongst men, but a surprising amount of Si. I guess it makes sense, men depend more on holding tradition in a high esteem in order to survive as a civilization due to their short lives. Elves are immortal, so they may be more likely to become sensation seeking since tradition isn't as valuable when you, yourself, were present at all or most of these historical events.


----------



## Mossy Piglet (Jul 16, 2014)

I wrote a long thing on uruk hais but it got deleted :,(
i havent got the courage to write it again


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

Dwarves are typically expert craftsmen because crafting is an important part of their tight knit culture, being Aulë's creation; he pretty much crafted all matter contained in Arda in accordance to Eru's will. Remember Gimli's poetic speech about mountains?


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

To make it easier maybe we could also separate the men and elves into the kingdoms cause each one seems different.

For example the kingdom of Gondor, Rohan, Dale, Laketown or the elven kingdom of Mirkwood?


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Mossy Piglet said:


> I wrote a long thing on uruk hais but it got deleted :,(
> i havent got the courage to write it again


What was the reason? Just out of curiosity and who were you comparing them to?

Btw guess ESTJ could be compared to the dragons. I've read some of the book at the part about smaug and he had a very overpowered/strong personality, a feeling similar to the one I got while meeting ESTJs or observing them react to another person. I could already feel the overwhelming personality even when I sometimes observe them interact with another person. As a result I tend to hide away from them, no offence as I do not that I have anything against them but their presence is very overwhelming for me.

I've seen someone say "It's nothing personal" or "Sorry but I got nothing against you" to one who responds with something like "Actually that is against me/That is offence."


----------

